# a gift for Sweetie!!! (a hedgiebag for limited mobility)



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG2073.jpg
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG2076.jpg
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG2077.jpg
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG2078.jpg

it's a hedgiebag I got from Hedgieonboard!!! I am seriously in love with it! it's so comfy and safe, with great ventilation, but soft enough for Sweetie to dig in a little and feel sheltered from the big stupid world. very easy access for me--and that is no small feat considering that my mobility is very limited. THANK YOU!

ok, back to snuggling now.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That hedgiebag is adorable  Hedgieonboard does some great work!
That 3rd pic is so cute looks like sweetie is smiling  loving his new hedgiebag.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

That looks very nicely made with the Hello Kitty pattern


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute bag! Looks like Sweetie is enjoying it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That's a super cute bag  Sweetie is so spoiled


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

yw  I am so happy you and Sweetie love it and that he took to it right away


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

it came with a certificate of cute  

Sweetie fell soundly asleep in the bag last night (before his playtime, that is).


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Its is beautiful! How wonderful that the 2 of you can be comfy and cozy during your cuddle time.


----------

